# help with coding respiratory failure



## Cathy59 (Feb 23, 2011)

critical care for patient with acute hypercarbic respiratory failure, is there a better code than 518.81


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there more documentation?  Usually there is a cause for the respiratory failure and that may yield a different diagnosis or diagnosis combination.


----------



## Cathy59 (Feb 23, 2011)

acute copd exacerbation


----------

